# "Hunting with Heroes" Sponsors Deer Hunts for Disabled Hunters



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunting in Ohio encourages adventure and love of the outdoors, and the Hunting with Heroes program extends this fun, recreational activity to disabled hunters in Ohio.More...

More...


----------

